# Looking for a Back Tension release



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

check the classified add's dude


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry I mean could someone tell me a brand and model that match. I am going to buy a new one


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Carter Evolution would be my suggestion. no loop but has a thumb safety. just put a loop on the string


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks I will look at it


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

*Zenith*

Zenith Archery Products.

No thumb safety but they do offer a thumb peg.

Loop or head swing head to use on a string loop.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Tru Ball Sweet Spots


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard a rumor about stan maybe coming out with a new release. you should check around.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

In addition to the TruBall, Carter also offers a Solution 3 which is a hinge-style bt release with a safety.

>>----->


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Also look at the Carter Revolution. I like the feel of it better than the Evolution.


Best things about these are that you can not "cheat" them. You have to keep proper form shot to shot.


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

*I'll chime in here*

Hiya,

I would throw in the True Ball Ultra HT series as well. Adjustable release so you can make it to pull really hard, or not hard at all. Best release I have shot to date. I started with the Carter evolution for the same reasons you are looking for....the thumb safety. After shooting it for about a year, I found I didn't like it anymore because it seemed too random trying to get it to go off. I had a little spongy wall on my old target bow though, too. 

Steve


----------



## advancedarchery (Oct 27, 2009)

I would sugest a back tension with a safety system. Then once you have mastered that I would upgrade to one that you cought your eye on during your learning curve. Buying two will be worth it in the long run will save you a couple black eyes, arrows, light and what ever else come across in your learning process.


----------



## 7370MYSTIC (Nov 6, 2008)

VMS said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I would throw in the True Ball Ultra HT series as well. Adjustable release so you can make it to pull really hard, or not hard at all. Best release I have shot to date. I started with the Carter evolution for the same reasons you are looking for....the thumb safety. After shooting it for about a year, I found I didn't like it anymore because it seemed too random trying to get it to go off. I had a little spongy wall on my old target bow though, too.
> 
> Steve


Steve, I am swinging back and forth from a trigger release to a BT. How sometimes I get better scores with the trigger but I lean towards going ahead and jumping to the BT totally...How long have you used a BT and do you think shooting a BT is the best. I know releases are personal but seems the best shooters stay with BT for the most part.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Carter Attraction....way better than the Evolution in my opinion.....


----------

